# [SOLVED] Driver Installed

## Robstar

Wanted: A bigger linux geek.   :Very Happy: 

Right, I have a sony vaio n11m/w laptop. I figured out (thanks to amazon) that it has ipw3945 wireless card. So using emerge I installed ipw3945, ipw3945-ucode and ipw3945d. The ipw3945 works absoultly fine except that ot can't find my wireless card. I looked round the web a bit (which i do often) and found the lspci command (which i completely forgot about) and it didn't find my wireless card or network controller which it should come under. How do i make it see it?   :Confused: 

Kernel: gentoo-sources 2.6.20-r4

(everything is mostly up to date)

----------

## syouth

Take a look around in dmesg output?

----------

## Robstar

It doesn't show my wireless card does show my ethernet port though.

Also (maybe i should have mentioned) the ipw3945d says 

chown: cannot acess `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd`

chmod: cannot acess `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd`

Had a look nothing there. (ipw3945 folder was not there)

----------

## Robstar

I wanted to give an update on the situation.

After doing a bit more research I discovered I have an ipw3945BG not the ip3945ABG which is being supported. Does that make any difference?   :Confused: 

Also my friend had the same problem (I was trying to convert him to gentoo) but in the end it never worked and he went right back to ubuntu (which made the wireless work).

----------

## Robstar

I thought I would try and mess around with the kernel. Thats didn't work either. But looking at my computer's kernel which has a wireless card, that doesn't seem to be showing itslef either. I can only assume its my kernerl unless told other wise. Seeing how i have the drivers installed my friend has it working on ubuntu, so what needs to be set?

----------

## Robstar

I had ago ate genkernel. That found alot of stuff but not my wireless card.

----------

## guard001

Take a look at this, maybe you can find your answer there.  Cheers.

http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/README.ipw3945

----------

## Robstar

I have stayed up all night trying to get this working and so far no sucess.

I've re-installed gentoo and instead of going to gentoo-sources i went to vanilla-sources.

Things seem a lot cleaner.

When i modprobe ipw3945 i get this, still:

chown: cannot acess `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd`

chmod: cannot acess `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd`

THe file now exist while the last time it didn't. It appears in dmesg but nothing saying its found it.

I've searched the web and found people with similar hardware but when the lspci they have it in there Network Controller:

which is really annoying as they don't say how they got there or configured something to get there.   :Laughing: 

I then load the deamon ipw3945d and comes up it could not find the network card (i'm not surprised) and rebooted my laptop god knows how many times.

To guard001 I thank your reply in my little blog of a thread. I've read through the file and tried bits and bobs and I still get the same thing. If there is an answer in there it's not obvious to me (Im not very observent). And also syouth thank you for your reply (better lat than ever, ah) looking in dmesg has been great fun.

P.S If this sounded sucastict (dammit can't spell the word) then I am sorry, It wasn't suppose to be.

----------

## Suicidal

I used a howto from gentoo-wiki.com, make sure to read the entire article first as options in the newer kernels have changed.

----------

## Robstar

Someone with the same problem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3999530.html

And I tried what it said in there thread. Didn't work.

----------

## Robstar

Thank you: Suicidal, urm nice name.

It was quite helpful, but it hasn't solved my problem. Same errors.

----------

## Robstar

I have given up using the ipw3945 so i am going to use ndiswrapper

----------

## Robstar

ok it still doesn't work.

God I really getting tired of this.

Right I am finishing this thread.

The drivers install absoutly fine.

It just can't find my bl00dy card (sorry).

----------

## Suicidal

Im using 2.6.19-r5 (gentoo-sources) stable

Try it with that kernel.

----------

## Robstar

I thought i woul come back and say the website lied. I had a different driver all together and so doesn't find nor does it work. Everything is now working.

----------

## Zucca

This may help.

----------

